# Pastel



## monk3 (Apr 14, 2006)

does anyone else read this manga? i just got into it andd have read the first 61 chapters. i like it a lot. does anyone know how long the series is?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 14, 2006)

The only Shoujo manga I have been able to read past volume 2. I enjoyed it a lot when I read it, though havent read it in a long time


----------



## monk3 (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah i saw that there were like, 12 volumes out right now of Pastel. and i'm like oh god........so far behind.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 13, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> The only Shoujo manga I have been able to read past volume 2. I enjoyed it a lot when I read it, though havent read it in a long time



It's not shoujo it's shonen...

Good series though I hope the manga doesn't keep on streching out the main character in not confessing. Because so far the romance development has  hardly gone nowhere...


----------



## flcl5 (Oct 25, 2006)

I love pastel. but i've only read the first three chapters


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2007)

The romance manga phenomenon strikes again. Once you start, you can't stop. I read until volume 8 in a couple of hours, straight through. And I won't get to sleep until I have catched up (it is half past midnight now). Christ.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 20, 2007)

Same thing is happenig with me. Just started reading it and right now just finished Volume 2. Things are starting to heat up now.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2007)

Zomg what's up with volume 8. Suddenly, funny facial expressions, hundreds of them! Definitely the best volume until now.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 20, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Zomg what's up with volume 8. Suddenly, funny facial expressions, hundreds of them! Definitely the best volume until now.



Woot then I got something to really look forward to.  

I will catch up yet.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh shit my weekend is a goner. Just like back in the days when I read Ichigo 100%.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'm downloading it from #lurk though. Ah now I have to read Parallel too. Damn.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm starting to get annoyed with the no confession yet. It's starting to feel dragged out. Hopefully he'll confess within the next few chapters if not.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 22, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> I'm starting to get annoyed with the no confession yet. It's starting to feel dragged out. Hopefully he'll confess within the next few chapters if not.



Same here. Not sure how many failed attempts have occured so far in the last few chapters alone. They seem to love to just simply drag this out and tourture us.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2007)

I recently started this manga too and i just finished vol 12. Now my problems start cause there's only 3 chapters of the next volume out from where i've looked. 

Anyone knows of any vols past the 12th comming out?

Gah this is JUST like kare kano V.V .


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 12, 2007)

79 is out and Mugi finally did it!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 12, 2007)

gimmie gimmmie link


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 12, 2007)

what happen to fans in this thread  thank you for update ...i will download it right now !!


Finally he did it but funny part , his friend give him for condom!! lol! 

i wonder Yuu 's response... i wait for long time!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

About time Mugi did this. Phewwww....at long last.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 12, 2007)

WAIT WAIT....where is chap 77 and 78?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

Go here: Teach me


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 14, 2007)

chapter 79 is out!!
rofl...seems like Harewood will leave WHU alive


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 14, 2007)

After 79 Long Chapters, Mugi finally grew the Balls and Confessed to Yuu only to leave us the fans with probably the biggest cliffhanger of the series so far. I think that Dynasty will try and mess with us and delay the chapter a bit.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yea i cant wait until chapter 80. I think that she will reject him!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 14, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> After 79 Long Chapters, Mugi finally grew the Balls and Confessed to Yuu only to leave us the fans with probably the biggest cliffhanger of the series so far. I think that Dynasty will try and mess with us and delay the chapter a bit.



Yeah they will. They take so long to translate and stuff. Waited like 2 months for 79.


----------



## ricc (Jul 14, 2007)

FI..NAL..LY, but I think she'll reject him but come to love him over time.. which will probally take another 79 chapters.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 14, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 14, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Yeah they will. They take so long to translate and stuff. Waited like 2 months for 79.



Hopefully they wont.... Before 79 came out, they released around 3 chapters pretty quickly. And apparently the majority of their translators/editors are all for Pastel anyway. So I guess we can only hope for 80 asap


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 14, 2007)

Why do they take so long anyways..?


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 14, 2007)

I heard that they give the new RAW Pastel chapter to only 1 editor. They give the editor a time limit for editing the chapter. If they dont finish, than I guess the Owner Gives it to one of the other Editors with a time limit as well. 

They dont work together as a team to get it out asap but rely completely on 1 editor alone to edit 40+ pages with a time limit. :\


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 14, 2007)

....what a bad way..


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 19, 2007)

God finally the confession should have been done ages ago.I wonder if the manga will continue afterwards once they get together. Not sure I would want that with how dragged out this series has been.


----------



## ricc (Aug 11, 2007)

*[Dynasty]Pastel​_v14​_c80.zip*

I'm a happy guy.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

OH SHIZ!! So many good things happening today!! HxH continuing and Pastel 80!!!

EDIT: At last!!! She also accepted it!! My favorite chapter in Pastel lol.


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 11, 2007)

Exorcist-sama said:


> OH SHIZ!! So many good things happening today!! HxH continuing and Pastel 80!!!
> 
> EDIT: At last!!! She also accepted it!! My favorite chapter in Pastel lol.



This week was pretty good for manga dont ya think? HxH is is going to start up again and Yuu replied to Mugi already. It would suck if that was the last chapter of Pastel..... But we dont have to worry since I think it's on volume 17 in Japan


----------



## ricc (Aug 11, 2007)

I've read summaries up to chapter 85 and it looks like it will go on for a while longer.


----------



## Gene (Aug 11, 2007)

I actually enjoyed this chapter. =D


----------



## Botzu (Aug 11, 2007)

T_T i think i stopped reading at around volume 11(i gave up on the main character ever growing the spine to confess) maybe i should get back into it now that he finally does.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

ricc said:


> I've read summaries up to chapter 85 and it looks like it will go on for a while longer.



So it's still going in Japan?


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 11, 2007)

Exorcist-sama said:


> So it's still going in Japan?



I think they're 90+ in Japan


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh wow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2007)

lawl..my favorite part was when Yuu slapped Mugi 

I guess Hinako was right on the dot with Mugi and Yuu did have to fulfill that request 

Now I wonder where it goes from here


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 12, 2007)

When Yuu mentioned Hinako I thought she was gonna say she said "I love you" for Hinako. Thank goodness it wasn't like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2007)

^That would have been kinda sad  

But it was cute that Yuu was teasing Mugi because she was jealous of the attention Mugi was showing Hinako


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah it is.

Finally this has happened. Pastel can't go on too much longer from here.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 29, 2007)

pastel is great. im on chapter 70 right now, anyways i looked and i only saw chapters up to 80, is there more or is that the end?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 29, 2007)

There is more in Japan.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 30, 2007)

No they havent. The latest Eng scan is 80.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Oct 1, 2007)

and now i just finished 80 lol, cant wait till more.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 1, 2007)

THe last chapter came out like 2 months ago. So you have to wait a LONG time.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Oct 2, 2007)

yea i was about to ask that though im glad yuu accepted mugi's love towards her i was lil shocked though when she slapped him then she explained i was like wtf..lol 

by the way whos the girl in your sig?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 2, 2007)

Check spoiler and you will find out.

EDIT: Nvm TBH took it away lol.

Shes Mahiro Tanaguchi


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2007)

is this series still ongoing or complete, because i read it a while back and could have sworn it was complete


----------



## ricc (Oct 17, 2007)

Ongoing, but I don't think it will make the 100.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> is this series still ongoing or complete, because i read it a while back and could have sworn it was complete



I think your confusing with the manga-ka's previous work Parallel which is pretty similiar to Pastel it's also better because it wasn't dragged out like this series was.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 18, 2007)

which one is the one where the two end up going out at the end, and there parents are also going out but decide not to get married allowing them to continue going out


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> which one is the one where the two end up going out at the end, and there parents are also going out but decide not to get married allowing them to continue going out



That's Parallel.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome. So much faster now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2007)

If only Yuu's shirt was cut just a bit more 

Well we all knew keeping a relationship like that secret would have been difficult and now they know that first hand.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah lol if only...if only..


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 20, 2007)

i stopped at around 70
the manga is really good, too bad for slow releases


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Nov 20, 2007)

good chapter lol ninja girl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2007)

I was wondering Tsukasa would be back. xDD
How cute, she was jealous her older sister was being taken away from her


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 21, 2007)

> she was jealous her older sister was being taken away from her


going to read where i left of now


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Dec 24, 2007)

any news of when chapter 84 will be out?


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Kira wanna work on this after we finish Mxo and ToLove Ru, and btw, Chinese version has it up to Chapter 92 currently, and next volume should be out (goes up to 98 or 97 I believe) by next month in Chinese, I think he plans to end it at 20 volumes, so most likely to have more than 100 chapters.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 25, 2007)

As for me, I'll be glad if you work on this one.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 25, 2007)

Yep, I'll start after I finish with TLR and MxO, so after Christmas, go go go with the TLR translations Uchi!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh,I don't think I'll be able to do translation today, I need to go to an x-mas party in some minutes...but I promise I'll send you at least 3 trans tomorrow. Ho and a merry christmas !


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 25, 2007)

Read my post xD I said so AFTER christmas xD, but yeah have a merry christmas!!!!! *sulks at over not being able to have a party because of strict parents* sits in corner* xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks. The Christmas gifts keep pouring in


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Dec 27, 2007)

thank you coolx ill rep you when i get the chance, im reading 85 right now


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks kira you made my day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I was waiting for a new chapter


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, it took 87 chapters for it to happen. Mugi frustrates me so much...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2008)

Finally...and they kissed twice to boot. 'Bout time Mugi....bout time


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 17, 2008)

YES! Its out!! Ive been waiting so long for this! Thanks!


----------



## Sai (Mar 18, 2008)

ohh i heard of this anime...but i'm not sure if is it good in real? can someone tell me whether is it good if i buy the boxset xD


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Mar 18, 2008)

Reading I"s and Pastel after Unbalance x Unbalance was a huge mistake.

Wanted to punch the screen out at how lame the guys were in comparison to Myung Ho and Young Ki (Ji?).

Ichitaka was super-lame though, so Mugi's kind of an improvement. Just stop it with the perverted dreams and day-dreaming stuff, he does it virtually every night and in every conversation.

Kiki and Tsukasa are the saviours of this series, honestly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2008)

Sai said:


> ohh i heard of this anime...but i'm not sure if is it good in real? can someone tell me whether is it good if i buy the boxset xD



I'm pretty sure this particular series never had an anime


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2008)

It took 87 chapters? Are you kidding me? I waited 87 chapters for that? What a ripoff. The plot is so slow.


----------



## ricc (Apr 20, 2008)

That jersey,
that pose,
moe~ ​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a feeling Tetsu would get a hit before the game ended, but the arraigned marriage came as a curveball *pardon the pun*


----------



## Batman (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm trying to read this one, I just don't know if I can stand another pansy ass protagonist. But . . . must . . . read . . . moar luv trapazoids.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2008)

Yet another pairing that was inevitable. It was about time Baldy got with that girl


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

Doesn't anybody think that the story progress very slow?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2008)

^That's pretty much been the theme of this entire series, lest we forget how long it took for the main characters to actually kiss >_<


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 11, 2008)

Extremely slow. It took, what, 15-16 volumes for them to even start dating?

I like this story alot, but Mugi really is a puny-ass bitch. He needs to eat more. I think it's kind of hard to believe that he has a legion of fangirls behind him and he barely has the physical or mental capacity to dress himself in the morning.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah I agree with that, they have to make Mugi a bit more manly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Extremely slow. It took, what, 15-16 volumes for them to even start dating?



Watching the story develop at that pace was like having a root canal performed in an infinite loop for all eternity  



> _I like this story alot, but Mugi really is a puny-ass bitch_. He needs to eat more. I think it's kind of hard to believe that he has a legion of fangirls behind him and he barely has the physical or mental capacity to dress himself in the morning.



 

You know, for a guy that cooks quite a bit he sure doesn't eat much. He'd do a bit better if he actually sampled his food and bulked a bit. His chances at harems have slipped through his hands multiple times in this series.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow this hasnt been updated in a while. 
This manga is up to 104 now. 
OM.
Zenigata


----------



## Batman (Apr 28, 2009)

If I could beat up one character in any manga ever, it would be mugi. He keeps getting on my last nerve with his wussiness.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 29, 2009)

If he knew that Yuu wanted to do ecchi things i think he would go a little farther, but he keeps thinking that shes the 1 that doesnt want it. he needs to just try and find out or else nothin ever going to progress.


----------



## BVB (Apr 29, 2009)

Read this manga in one go last week.

Man, i was kinda relieved that he finally confessed in chapter 79.. took him a lot of time ~_~


----------



## Majeh (Apr 29, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Read this manga in one go last week.
> 
> Man, i was kinda relieved that he finally confessed in chapter 79.. took him a lot of time ~_~



yea idk if i wouldve kept reading if he didnt. It was gettin annoying of how much of a wimp he was. Now he just needs to progress the relationship cause its clear she wants to do more.


----------



## Cyclone248i (Apr 29, 2009)

I did the same as Karotte >.<

So THAT'S where the "We're discussing penises, would you like to join?" pic came from.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheesy American language..."call my lawyer now"


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

Chapter 105 is out!

Haha yuu lost and had to watch porn


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2009)

Girls night out ends up with someone being scared out of their wits. Poor Mugi's hope for some intimate time with Yuu may have just been put in jeopardy


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Girls night out ends up with someone being scared out of their wits. Poor Mugi's hope for some intimate time with Yuu may have just been put in jeopardy



She does not want to have sex after watching the porn.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2009)

They should have started with soft-core before going to the hard stuff. Yuu is probably traumatized xD


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> They should have started with soft-core before going to the hard stuff. Yuu is probably traumatized xD



poor girl.. xD

at the pace these two are going I think they'll have the first time sex with 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2009)

That's too nice of an estimate. I say about 10 years into their marriage they'll get the courage to have sex. And I'm predicting it will probably take them until there 30's so, let's just go with somewhere around 40 yrs or so


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> That's too nice of an estimate. I say about 10 years into their marriage they'll get the courage to have sex. And I'm predicting it will probably take them until there 30's so, let's just go with somewhere around 40 yrs or so



that's so pitiful 

mugi should just rip the clothes off of yuu and have some fun.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 27, 2009)

Mugi will cry after their first time. Either out of happiness that the deed is done, or wimpiness...It will happen.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 24, 2009)

Alright, so I just caught up with this and damn this is an awesome manga.


The whole time, I was rooting for Migu X Yuu


but then I read ch 106

Now I'm hugely torn between miguXyuu and miguX kiku.

She really really really grew on my


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2009)

After reading 107, at least Yuu knows how much Mugi has been holding it in


----------



## Smoke (Dec 24, 2009)

Ch 113 is out.


Mugi sure is lucky with the ladies.


----------



## Majeh (May 30, 2010)

up to 116 now
Link removed


----------



## Smoke (May 31, 2010)

I



LOVE



Pastel


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 31, 2010)

Whoa, been awhile hasn't it 

Ken is just as awesome as ever
Link removed


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Chapter 117 is out.. finally. Was quite fun, but I miss the rosary days of chapter 1 - 89 with great art too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

You'd have better luck finding the extinct Dodo bird than witnessing Yuu and Mugi kiss.
All in all a decent chapter.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, just burned through 117 chapters of this stuff in a couple days. In general I liked the design of the story. The characters all work well, the art is pretty on the ball, and the story got me to keep going.

I will say that our main hero for being 18 still looks a bit too much like a kid. I get he isn't meant to look that manly but come on, I'd hope he would start to look like his father by now. If this keeps up Yuu will start looking more like his mother, that or have the same kind of wierd relationship folks have with Hagu in Honey and Clover (something was just wrong about how that girl was drawn).

The pacing is somewhat annoying for me as well. I can watch a couple develop and what not but lets throw some numbers out. They have been around each other in the same place for 3 years, making me think more then a kiss is possible by now. Furthermore, it took about 80 chapters or so for them to even tell each other how they feel, which....(does the math) averages about 3200 pages. If the author is trying to make the reader feel the same "pain" Mugi is feeling, I think it is working. 

Regardless of my concerns, I still look foward to this story to the point that i'M willing to post at this hour (I MISS SLEEPING LIKE A NORMAL PERSON).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2010)

Scan for ch.118 is now out.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 27, 2010)

That was somewhat fillerish but not a bad chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2010)

Why am I not shocked that Pepper had a fiance that she didn't truly love?

But with time that might change 

As usual, another chapter with no real progress.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2010)

Scan for ch.119 is now out.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 26, 2011)

ch120 on Goodmanga


Mugi's mom was so gorgeous.


----------



## Ender (Feb 26, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFF THE SUSPENSE   and   shes beautiful and u can see where Mugi get's his looks and brains 

edit: now that i think about it. it could just be an omai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2011)

I wonder what the dreadful incident could entail? :S

And I don't see why Aoi would be upset with Tetsu. I mean was she even born when this incident took place?


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

Like I said  its an Omai


----------



## Ender (Apr 3, 2011)

WOOT WOOT!!   god i love this manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2011)

Figures Mugi would be her first love


----------



## Ender (Apr 3, 2011)

didn't she have a high school crush?  when they went to visit her old town?  guess that doesn't count as first love


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2011)

And now Ch.124 has been released.


----------



## Ender (Jun 21, 2011)

daww :33 cute chapter. i feel sorry for  i hope she finds someone soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice chapter concerning side characters. Although when it comes to this series any side character is more interesting than our main ones. The pacing of their relationship is so gut wrenching and painfully slow at times.


----------



## Destin (Jul 19, 2011)

Chapter 125


----------



## stream (Jul 19, 2011)

What's with the horror movie face in the middle?


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2011)

troll obv


----------



## stream (Sep 28, 2011)

I confess I have trouble remembering who are all the girls in the story, especially when nothing has been released for so long :S


----------



## Yush (Sep 28, 2011)

_Lucky me, I just got up to date with this and got myself a new chapter real quick.

Now the rage begins._


----------



## stream (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope the mangaka is getting a salary from the local tourism board 
Love the cat discussion


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2012)

Those cats are thinking exactly what the readers have been thinking for quite awhile now


----------



## Ender (Jan 17, 2012)

does that count as progress? .___.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm rather surprised that this manga is still on-going.  I remember reading this sometime back in 2005/2006 but I ended up dropping it due to it failing to hold my interest.  Does the manga improve after chapter 24?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm still reading it.



I like it. But you guys are right. It's starting to get to that point where it feels like a sitcom instead of a manga with an actual story line.


----------



## stream (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, it does not look as if anything much is going to happen from now on. I might enjoy reading it from the start, but the current chapters are kind of at standstill.

I recently read again Parallel, from the same author, which is almost the same story, but with an ending  If you liked Pastel, you should definitely try.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2015)

this is a long way from being finished


----------

